# Helpfull calculator...



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Just came across this calculator and it has been helping me tons over the past week trying to get my CA and other levels up to par... Its always scared me just adding based on my math, and its always nice to have a computer check it for you!

CHECK IT OUT
CHEM CALC

Hopefully somebody has a use for this!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Just came across this calculator and it has been helping me tons over the past week trying to get my CA and other levels up to par... Its always scared me just adding based on my math, and its always nice to have a computer check it for you!
> 
> CHECK IT OUT
> CHEM CALC
> ...


yeah that thing is super helpful ive been using it for years.

they ahve another one for calcualting tank volume and another for dialing in calcium reactors. really takes most of the guess work out of it all


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> Just came across this calculator and it has been helping me tons over the past week trying to get my CA and other levels up to par... Its always scared me just adding based on my math, and its always nice to have a computer check it for you!
> 
> CHECK IT OUT
> CHEM CALC
> ...


yeah that thing is super helpful ive been using it for years.

they ahve another one for calcualting tank volume and another for dialing in calcium reactors. really takes most of the guess work out of it all
[/quote]

I knew you were holding out on me









You should post the one for calcium reactors... thinking about getting one


----------

